# West End Prima Refurb



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bought this a whila ago as a buy it now from an English seller, I guess it was/is an imported Indian refurb the ones you see all the time on you know where.

This one however is an automatic, the dial had been refinished but wasn't that good to be honest, it was a bit rough, so I decided to fettle it and try out reluming the dial hands at the same time.

Mechanically it is fine keeps good time etc, here's afew photo's, first the before;

















and the internals, not sure if it should have an inner cover?










and the after reluming/tidying up etc;


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

and a couple more;




































Size wise it's small being just under 32mm including the crown, however like most West Ends it's an all steel case, too small for me but the wife loves it and it's an auto extra plus as she can't overwind it, just need to get her a strap she likes.


----------



## meagain (Jan 9, 2011)

a great looking vintage watch


----------

